# Any VV/VW Box Mods in CPT



## phanatik (24/6/15)

Hi Guys

I'm looking for a regulated box mod I can pick up in CPT on Friday.

Want to give regulated box mods a try (have been using Mechs exclusively)

The Subox would be ideal, as it comes with the new SubTank Mini, but happy to look into any others.

The Ehpro SPD A5 looks interesting.

Or any other recommendations?


----------



## Derick (24/6/15)

Not sure if you would be interested, but our subbox mini has free shipping and 2 e-liquids - if you order before tomorrow 12:00, we will have it in CPT by Friday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (10/10/15)

Very late reply.. sorry .. have a look here .. http://vaporize.co.za/mods/


----------



## whatalotigot (12/10/15)

@VapeSnow is selling a 2nd hand snow wolf with batteries. give him a shout!


----------

